# Trouble pressing around neck edge



## lynnsnell (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there a good way to apply plastisol transfers to the neck edge of a t-shirt? My design is supposed to lie just around the ribbing of the neck edge. I did a trial run this weekend and did have trouble getting the transfer ink to release onto the shirt. I suspect that raising that area over the ribbing is going to help  immensely! What is a good product to use to raise that area? I was thinking of cutting up 2 mousepads (the transfer is larger than any mousepad I have) so that the mousepad is under everything but the ribbing and neck opening.

Second question, my transfers have white powdery stuff on them to allow for better application onto the dark garment. But I'm not liking the look of it after pressing where it's outside the transfer. Does this wash out? Is there something I can do - beside cutting all around my transfers? I have close to 100 shirts with 2 pressings each, so I would rather not have to hand cut these.

Should have had them pressed by a screenprinter but ran out of time. Now it's up to me to get these transfers ON these shirts!

Thanks for any and all help,
Lynn


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mousepads will help. But might leave a crease where the pad edge is. What if you just increased your pressure instead? I routinely press over collars and seams without using a pad.

Also, if you use pads, do a test press or two to make sure the pads you have will withstand the heat.

Not sure about the powder. Never used it. Can you shake it off before pressing?


----------



## lynnsnell (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks. I tried pressing without raising the area and it the transfer wouldn't adhere well. I found a sublimation placemat (large mousepad) that I cut to fit inside the shirt and around the neckline seam. I'm now pressing without problems. It is taking forever though to insert this pad into the shirt but at least I'm successful. The adhesive powder is still a problem. I've been cutting a lot of the excess transfer paper off and shaking off the excess powder to alleviate as much of the shiny-when-pressed powder.
Slow going but I'm getting the shirts printed/pressed.

Lynn


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I solved this problem by cutting a square piece of 1/4" hardboard (high-density fiberboard) to fit inside the shirt then cutting a semi-circular hole for the neckline. The hardboard slips inside the shirt easily and works perfectly. The board will curl slightly from the heat but flattens easily and will stay flat when cool. The downside is that the hardboard retains heat. I found it necessary to wear a glove to handle it.


----------

